# Oberon wool inside cover?



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

My apologies if this has been clearly addressed already but I find myself lusting after a Oberon cover and can not decide about ordering the cover with the wool inside or without the wool inside. (I have no allergies nor pets) Advice appreciated.


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

With no pets or allergies, you could go either way.  Although I have cats who shed on everything (including the wool piece in my Oberon(s)), I like having the fuzziness against the Kindle screen instead of flat leather.  I think that it cushions it a little more.  

However, I can appreciate the minimalist aesthetic that not having the wool piece gives.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

It makes my skin itch  when  I fold it  back -  which is how I like to hold my covers.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I didn't realize that I could order the cover without the wool until after I received it. At first, its texture bothered me. It felt a rough and itchy compared to the feel of the leather. After about two months I don't even notice it any more. I think it has become softer with use. 

I do see dog hair sometimes, but not enough to bother me. I just pick it out once in a while. (Weimaraners have short little hairs that stick easily into fabric like tiny thorns. I've even had one in my foot like a splinter.) 

I have also seen very tiny little wool fuzzies tucked into the frame around the screen, but again, certainly not enough to be a problem.


----------



## april31099 (Dec 30, 2010)

If I had it to do over, I'd probably get it without.  It makes my hands a little itchy too.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The wool is there as added protection for the screen. If you are going to be taking your Kindle out of the house, stuffing it in a bag or briefcase, definitely go with the wool. If not, either way is probably OK.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I do think the wool will add some extra screen protection if you take your kindle out and should drop it, but if you think it's going to bother your hands, make you itch, or if you have a pet that sheds a lot, I would go without.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

Still on the fence about the wool or not wool. It was an easy choice to make about which my "first" oberon cover should be since it was instant love with tree of life in saddle. I want to pair it with the library matte finish from decal girl. I don't have the k3 yet, need to decide where to purchase it, best buy, target or amazon. (I did post that query in another place on the boards but please chime in with opinions)


----------



## april31099 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm starting to get used to the wool now.  It did make me itchy, but doesn't seem to be bothering me as much.  I like having it for added screen protection.  It does sometimes get little black "fuzzies" on my screen, but I just blow them off...no biggie.  Also, I do what others have suggested and put my hand in the pocket while reading if the wool starts irritating me.  

I prefer to buy from Amazon.  Great customer service, easy returns, and depending on where you live...no sales tax!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I have 3 long-haired cats and 2 large fluffy dogs. While I do have dust bunnies all over my house I don't have any on my Oberon. I like the warmth that the wool gives to my cover.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

I have an iPad cover with the wool and the cat hair/fuzz that gets on it drives me insane, so I went without the wool for my Kindle cover.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

I got my cover with the wool, thought I could deal with the wool fibers on the white Kindle but it didn't take long for them to start really bugging me.

So I removed the wool, which is not easy since it's glued down as well as stitched in.  I also removed the pocket since I wasn't going to use it and it made removing the wool easier.  Had to leave a tiny strip of wool at the top and leather at the bottom since that stitching goes through all the layers.  Used an exacto blade to remove the stitching and cut the leather.  Removing the glue took about half an hour, using fingers and scotch tape, but it all came off clean leaving good looking leather (with 2 lines of tiny holes where the stitching was).


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

It's funny... I love the wool. Just wish it covered the whole inside.. not just a strip. I find it warm and soft when I am reading.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

MartyS said:


> I got my cover with the wool, thought I could deal with the wool fibers on the white Kindle but it didn't take long for them to start really bugging me.
> 
> So I removed the wool, which is not easy since it's glued down as well as stitched in. I also removed the pocket since I wasn't going to use it and it made removing the wool easier. Had to leave a tiny strip of wool at the top and leather at the bottom since that stitching goes through all the layers. Used an exacto blade to remove the stitching and cut the leather. Removing the glue took about half an hour, using fingers and scotch tape, but it all came off clean leaving good looking leather (with 2 lines of tiny holes where the stitching was).


Wow, that seems like a task. Glad you managed to get it off and it looks good. 

I got mine with the wool and I do think in the case of a drop it would give the screen extra padding protection against breaking. If you are a very careful person, I don't think it's necessary though. The wool doesn't bother my skin at all, but what does bother me a little is the tiny pieces of wool that get caught under the frame and are hard to get out. If you think that will bother you I'd get it without the wool.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I should add, one thing I do think, is that Oberon should make it known on their website that people can get it without the wool. Some haven't ordered it not knowing that was an option and had it been made clear you could chose, they might have chose otherwise.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

sparklemotion said:


> Wow, that seems like a task. Glad you managed to get it off and it looks good.
> 
> I got mine with the wool and I do think in the case of a drop it would give the screen extra padding protection against breaking. If you are a very careful person, I don't think it's necessary though. The wool doesn't bother my skin at all, but what does bother me a little is the tiny pieces of wool that get caught under the frame and are hard to get out. If you think that will bother you I'd get it without the wool.


I tested around the edges to see how the glue behaved, then went for it.

I've also had a few of those fibers stuck between the screen and the frame that were hard to get out, that didn't bother me as much as all the fibers on the white frame every time I opened it up. If I had a graphite K3 or had a skin on I probably would have kept the wool. I usually read with the cover open like a regular book so it wasn't a "feel" problem.

As for protection, I just don't see the wool doing a lot there, you've got 2 layers of leather and a cardboard stiffener between them, if something manages to press hard enough through those to damage the screen a thin layer of wool isn't going to help.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

MartyS said:


> I tested around the edges to see how the glue behaved, then went for it.
> 
> I've also had a few of those fibers stuck between the screen and the frame that were hard to get out, that didn't bother me as much as all the fibers on the white frame every time I opened it up. If I had a graphite K3 or had a skin on I probably would have kept the wool. I usually read with the cover open like a regular book so it wasn't a "feel" problem.
> 
> As for protection, I just don't see the wool doing a lot there, you've got 2 layers of leather and a cardboard stiffener between them, if something manages to press hard enough through those to damage the screen a thin layer of wool isn't going to help.


It might not, but sometimes it can help with impact. Hopefully, I'll never be in a position to find out.  I never notice wool pieces on my actual kindle (I have the graphite color) and really don't even notice pieces on the screen often, but I hate when they get stuck in the screen frame. Urgh.


----------



## albianne (Jan 22, 2011)

Is the wool on the inside of the Oberon cover the same material that is on the inside of the lighted Amazon covers?


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

albianne said:


> Is the wool on the inside of the Oberon cover the same material that is on the inside of the lighted Amazon covers?


No, the inside of the Amazon cover is a microfiber cloth like material, smooth to the touch, the Oberon is coarse wool.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's a pic of my removal work, overall it took about an hour:


----------



## karin (Jul 15, 2010)

MartyS said:


> Here's a pic of my removal work, overall it took about an hour:


Wow, that's impressive! I actually really like the wool, but you did a fantastic job.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I've changed my mind about the wool. I was on the fence before, but I think it's definitely better to get it without now after living with it for awhile. I find I'm picking out little fuzzy pieces that get trapped underneath the screen edges on a daily basis. Very annoying. I don't find the material itchy at all, but once they get under the edge of the screen, which happens *constantly*, it's hard to get them out. I now keep a microfiber cloth over the screen (got the idea from another user on here) every time I close it to keep the fuzzies away. If they want to use a material there, there are definitely much better choices than wool.


----------



## Pierrep99 (Jan 28, 2011)

I got mine without the wool and for me it was a no brainer. I have a dog so know his hair would get caught in there. The leather is thick enough in my opinion to protect the screen. I also like to be able to wipe down the cover inside and out with a damp cloth to keep it clean.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I have two dogs, but I don't have the problem of hair getting stuck in the wool at all, I just have the problem of the little fuzzies getting stuck in the screen edge.   Solved it though by using the microfiber cloth.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I have 2 shaggy dogs and 3 long haired cats. Never have a problem with pet hair on the wool or fuzzies on the screen edge. Dust bunnies all over the house though.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I am allergic to wool and I thought long and hard before placing my order.  This is my first Oberon and I decided to get it with the wool incase it gives a little extra protection.  Touching the wool doesn't bother my skin at all, I haven't had any problems with lint.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm one of the people who has ordered my Oberon covers without the wool and I'm so glad I did.  I definitely don't like the feel of it... and the lint and pet hair it catches would drive me crazy.  I think it's great that Oberon has both options since we all have different preferences.  For me.... no wool and just clean leather works just great.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I'm one of the people who has ordered my Oberon covers without the wool and I'm so glad I did. I definitely don't like the feel of it... and the lint and pet hair it catches would drive me crazy. I think it's great that Oberon has both options since we all have different preferences. For me.... no wool and just clean leather works just great.


I think it's great too, but wish they would actually make it an actual clear option that's stated on their site. I'm sure there are many people, especially ones that don't use this forum, that don't even know the option exists.


----------

